# Can one re-file tax return from previous year?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

*Can one re-file tax return from a previous year?*

Anyone tax experts here know if one can claim Ontario tax credits I completely missed in last years federal tax return? 

Is there a mechanism where I can re-file and have my return re-adjusted?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

satchmo: I've done it several times. Just send in the new paperwork (proof of credit) along with a letter containing your name address and SIN. Send the letter to the tax office for you area. They recalculate and cut you a cheque.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes. You're filing an "adjustment."


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Yes. You're filing an "adjustment."


There may also be a fee, if I remember correctly.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I have done it once...no fee...however, perhaps if it is for business or something there could be...I ended up owing them a bit of money after the adjustment but that was tax related...


----------

